# 35mm f/2 IS USM available in Japan



## Zv (Dec 8, 2012)

Amazon.jp has this lens showing as in stock as of yesterday. Selling for ¥66,000 which is $800, it's on my wish list. Should I just get it and end the suspense? It took 6 months for the price to drop on the similar 24 / 28 , seems like an ok deal to me. I thought about the sigma but for me size, weight and IS are more important. Think I might do it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 8, 2012)

Zv said:


> Amazon.jp has this lens showing as in stock as of yesterday. Selling for ¥66,000 which is $800, it's on my wish list. Should I just get it and end the suspense? It took 6 months for the price to drop on the similar 24 / 28 , seems like an ok deal to me. I thought about the sigma but for me size, weight and IS are more important. Think I might do it.



Awesome. Be sure to give us your feedback if you do. There has been very little recent information about the lens, but I suspect it will be pretty fantastic.


----------



## Zv (Dec 9, 2012)

Just ordered it but delivery estimate is sometime around Christmas. 

Another seller on Amazon.jp has it with a faster shipping speed but it costs more (of course it does!). I'll wait it out. Seems like it's on back order and awaiting supply from Canon. 

I'll let you guys know when it comes and post some preliminary reviews.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 9, 2012)

well jel as we say over here....


----------



## 87vr6 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was just at my local camera store today... Didnt see it. (I live in Okinawa)

Did see a 5Dc for 49980 (600 dollars), think Ill buy it.


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 9, 2012)

800$ for the 35mm 2.0 IS USM? WOW thats really a lot of cash!


----------



## Zv (Dec 9, 2012)

Back when ¥100 = $1 it would have been $660, remember the Yen is over inflated so $700 is more realistic. Its not much more than an 85mm f/1.8 to be honest. And am gettin IS and the latest Canon tech. I can afford it so why not?

For comarison the Sigma is ¥99,000, 30% more than the Canon.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 9, 2012)

Wonder how it compares wide open to the new Siggy f1.4 @ f2..


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 11, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Wonder how it compares wide open to the new Siggy f1.4 @ f2..


Given the results of the Siggy so far, good luck to Canon selling this one. For the same amount, I'll take 1.4 any day to f/2 IS, especially if the picture quality is sharp at f/1.4. Plus, the Canon 35 f/2 is built more like their cheaper lenses and less like the pro level L lenses and the new Sigma.

Check out the review of the Sigma 35mm f/1.4....It looks stellar 
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/86-sigma-35mm-f14-review

It's even blowing away the Canon 35mm f/1.4L in many aspects!!!
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/87-sigma-35mm-f14-vs-canon-35mm-f14


----------



## Zv (Dec 12, 2012)

The Siggy looks promising and I would like to own it but it's more expensive over here. Also I need a small, light 35 that I can use for street photography and parties / minor events. I also do some video and IS would be nice. 




dswatson83 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how it compares wide open to the new Siggy f1.4 @ f2..
> ...


----------



## Zv (Dec 14, 2012)

Just cancelled my 35 f/2 IS order today after reading Roger's review at Lensrental. Maybe the Sigma is the way to go? Or maybe wait for 50 f/1.4 IS?? Damn, I was so hoping this would be a great lens - then Sigma came and pissed all over my parade!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 14, 2012)

Zv said:


> Just cancelled my 35 f/2 IS order today after reading Roger's review at Lensrental. Maybe the Sigma is the way to go? Or maybe wait for 50 f/1.4 IS?? Damn, I was so hoping this would be a great lens - then Sigma came and pissed all over my parade!!



LOL...... ;D ;D ;D

About buy both and compare them....keep the one you like and return the one you don't. I have a feeling Sigma will be a keeper


----------



## Zv (Dec 14, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Just cancelled my 35 f/2 IS order today after reading Roger's review at Lensrental. Maybe the Sigma is the way to go? Or maybe wait for 50 f/1.4 IS?? Damn, I was so hoping this would be a great lens - then Sigma came and pissed all over my parade!!
> ...



The thing is - The Sigma is currently 89,000 yen and the Canon 66,000 yen. So all these reviews are saying they're the same price. Not in Japan!!! Maybe the Siggy will drop but then so will the Canon. Based on the price of the 24 f/2.8 IS of 57,000 yen I'd say in six months or so the Canon will look like a bargain. If I'm paying 89,000 yen I want a Canon L of some kind. Seriously, a Canon 135 f/2 L is the same price! It's just, I actually will get use from a 35 f/2 with IS, especially on my 7D. I love my 17-55 but its just too darn big for most situations. Thought about a 40mm f/2.8 pancake but my fifty kind of covers that area and f/2.8 isn't all that great in low light. 

New strategy - wait for price to drop. See what TDP and others says about the 35s in the meantime.


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, the Sigma is great. A review/comparison between the Canon 35mm f/2 & Sigma 35mm f/1.4 is coming Thursday i'm told but the Sigma looks to be blowing away the Canon 35mm f/1.4 for sure. 
Sigma 35mm f/1.4 vs Canon 35mm f/1.4 - Fight!


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Dec 17, 2012)

Should be great lens for Video. Cant wait to see first tests.


----------



## Zv (Dec 23, 2012)

I had a brief look at this lens yesterday in a camera store. One thing I found surprising is that it's bigger and fatter than the 24/28 f/2.8 IS. I shouldn't have been surprised really, since its front diameter is 67mm vs 58mm. It seems solid and well built though I didn't get my hands on it. Maybe next time I'll ask them if I can play with it! (I don't speak Japanese all that well so wasn't bold enough that time). 

And now this new rumor of a 35L II? 35 must be the new 50!


----------



## hemidesign (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry folks.. But I don't see myself spending $850 bucks for a 35 f2 IS.. I mean, C'mon.. non sense!
You can find an used Canon 35mm 1.4L on ebay for $900 ... far better lens IMO!


----------



## Zv (Dec 25, 2012)

hemidesign said:


> Sorry folks.. But I don't see myself spending $850 bucks for a 35 f2 IS.. I mean, C'mon.. non sense!
> You can find an used Canon 35mm 1.4L on ebay for $900 ... far better lens IMO!



Apples and oranges. 

A new compact lens with IS vs an old (used n prob abused) fast prime. 

Some people might need the new 35's IS and some don't. I think for night street shots it would be awesome on a canon 7D. You could shoot at crazy low shutter speeds and not have to carry a tripod or a big conspicuous looking lens that makes you look like a stalker! And f/2 is not too slow for stopping motion for action shots. Its a flippin 7D shooters dream lens in my opinion!


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 28, 2012)

There is a new review on this lens too: 

http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/89-canon-35mm-f2-is-review

Canon 35mm f/2 IS Review


----------

